# Elk roast



## turkeyfootgirl (Mar 1, 2015)

Soaked this roast in extra virgin olive oil for a day. Then covered in various seasonings I had. Smoked at 220 for three hours using smoke for one hour. Took it out when it was 140 and wrapped in foil for an hour. Man oh man...amazing 













image.jpg



__ turkeyfootgirl
__ Mar 1, 2015


----------



## gary s (Mar 1, 2015)

Looks very very tasty   Good Job

Gary


----------



## leah elisheva (Mar 2, 2015)

Absolutely beautiful!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## bombdawgity (Mar 2, 2015)

Looks great, love the color. Now all I need to do is get an elk this next season. 
Kyle


----------



## crazymoon (Mar 6, 2015)

TFG, looks outstanding !


----------



## harleyeg05 (Mar 9, 2015)

I am looking for a good recipe for an elk roast/steaks. I HAVE NEVER DONE ELK BEFORE. Any helpful tips would be greatly appreciated! I will be smoking this on a Traeger with wood pellets. Any flavor work best for Elk?
Thanks again for your help!


----------

